
Supreme Court Refuses Billionaire Who Wanted to Turn People Away from CA Beach - augustocallejas
https://www.npr.org/2018/10/01/653354580/supreme-court-turns-away-billionaire-who-wanted-to-turn-people-away-from-calif-b
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112830).

